# [SOLVED] Warp Speeder Problem



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

I just built a new computer with a Biostar K8M800AM2 mobo and an Athlon 64X2 4000 cpu. Everything was working fine until I tried to use the Warp Speeder utility that came with the mobo. In automatic mode it was supposed to incrementally up the cpu speed until it reached the point where it could no further, then it was supposed to re-boot with the last good setting. Problem is, it will not re-boot, it is caught in a endless re-boot loop. Am I screwed?? What can I do? Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Clear the cmos, then start the computer and enter safe mode and disable the program


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Will give it a try, thanks.


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Once I clear the CMOS with the jumper, should I "Load Optimized Defaults" in the bios once I re-boot?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Yes that will be fine


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Well I tried clearing the cmos by using the jumpers first, it didn't work. Then I removed the battery overnight and still no good. But I did make a little progress. I am not getting any error codes on post and windows start to load each time. I would get a 1/2 second flash of the blue screen of death, then reboot would commence. I re-booted with the XP disk installed and when it asked me if I wanted to recover an installation or a new install, I chose recover. Then I got the blue screen to stop and tell me that windows was shutting down because of an error and that I needed to run chkdsk/ f. I haven't figured out how to do that since it won't even boot in the safe mode with prompt. I did not create a boot floppy. I may have to go with a new install again. Any ideas??


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

you can run chkdsk from recovery console

http://searchwinit.techtarget.com/news/article/0,289142,sid1_gci968110,00.html

You should also use the hdd manufactures utilities to check the drive, they are free for download from there website, follow the instructions and create a bootable floppy or cd to check the drive


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

I cannot get to the recovery console from the XP disk. When I choose that option, I get the blue screen telling me that windows is shutting down because of an error. But I will try the other options you noted, including the link. Thanks alot.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

It sounds as if you have a bad part somewere, I would start by testing the hardrive


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

I downloaded SeaTools from the Seagate site and used it to check the hd, a Seagate 250GB SATA. Surprisingly, it passed but I am not sure how thorough a test it was. Since I could not use the recovery console, I decided to attempt a reinstall of XP, on the same SATA drive and couldn't because I kept getting the same error message. Long story short; I installed an old IDE drive I had on hand and attempted to install XP and it went fine!!! System up and running. It would appear that the SATA hd was the problem, even though the utility said it was fine.
I would like to try to use the sata drive as a second drive, to see if the system will recognize it at all, but I have another question. In my Biostar (latest) bios setup, it does not show a sata channel, per se. It shows the usual drives 0 &1 master and slaves; but also has extended IDE drives 2 & 3 and shows them both as masters. Are these the sata drives and if so, will bios automatically think it is the master and try to boot from it?
I want to thank you Doby, for your help so far.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Your welcome and its been great working with you.

I still think that sata drive is bad, did you run the extended (or similar test)?

I had a look at your manual and your board supports sata transfer speeds of 1.5 Gb/s, most drives today are 3.0Gb/s, there is a jumper on these 3.0 drives that you change to make them compatible/run at 1.5 speeds. Try changing this jumper and see if it makes any differance. I know what your thinking,,,,,,,,, why on earth did it work to begin with??????? TBH I don't know but its worth a shot to give it a try.

In answer to your question, the extended drives must be the sata they have to show in bios under "hard disk boot priority" to be able to boot from them.

There is no master/slave when it comes to sata but you do have to set it as the drive to boot from in "hard disk boot priority"


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

I seem to be getting more confused by the minute. I checked the jumper on the back of the sata hd; it was set to 1.5 gb at the factory.I decided to try to leave it in the computer as a second drive, so I hooked it back up again since I had removed it when I installed the os on the ide drive.
Confusion started in the bios, as the 2 sata channels are both shown as master, with no slave option. Also, in the set up boot sequence, there is no option for ide disk or sata disk, just "hard disk". So, I don't see how to tell the system to use sata as a slave.
I went ahead and booted up, just to see what would happen and it booted fine, from the ide drive. The problem is, I can see the sata drive in the device manager and it says the device is functioning properly. But, when I go to My Computer, the drive is not shown and I can't access it from "start-explore" either. On the one hand XP says it's there, but on the other, I can't access it. I am about ready to send the hd back!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Double check the 1.5 setting again just to make sure they are usually set to 3.0 from factory,at least with western digital that I have been using lately.

The confusing part of the bios is you have to enter "bootable addin device" under hardisk priortiy first and enable "onchip sata raid" then you should be able to choose the sata to boot from.

Check disk managment in adminastative tools in the control panel and see what it says about the disk and report back


----------



## psaman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Warp Speeder Problem*

Problem solved!!! I did doublecheck the 1.5 gb setting, it was correct. As for accessing the sata drive, if you recall, it was working fine at first, as the only drive in the system. It was only after I messed with warpspeeder, that the system and drive, crashed. With the utility that I downloaded from Seagate, I was able to test the drive, which said was good, but still would not boot, after the warpspeeder fiasco. So after I installed the ide drive and re-installed XP sp2 and got the system going, I re-installed the sata and erased it using the seagate utility. After that, device manager showed the drive, but not my computer.The fixer was your telling me to check disk management in admin tools; something I didn't know I could do. I may have stumbled on it in a year or so!! In admin tools, I was able to initialize it and re-format it and presto, I now have a working drive. 
I could not have done it without you and again, I thank you!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Whatever happened that utility (warpspeeder) sure messed up the drive and your windows install. I use warpspeeder but only as a monitoring software, if I overclock I do it through bios.

Great job! sure glad you are all fixed!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

One other note for future knowledge, if you erase the drive(zero fill) using the manufactuers utilities you then have to format it again either using the manufactuers utilities or windows in order for windows to see it


----------



## dpw (Aug 14, 2009)

You're right about WarpSpeeder messing the drive up. I had a WD drive going fine for 8 months on a k8m800 motherboard. I had manually overclocked slightly with the utility, but thought that I would see how high the auto clocking would go. When it hung and reset, my HDD was messed up. I figured out I could set it as a slave and access my old files and what not, but had the same problem of not running on its own. Eventually I RMA'd the drive thinking the drive just happened to mess up then (I still haven't heard of OCing actually doing damage to a hdd). I got it back and re-installed everything and finally had the computer running again. So, thinking still that it was the hdd before, I pull up the warpspeeder to check out everything, decide that the first crash was a fluke, click auto overclock, and go take a shower. When I get back my brand new HDD doesn't work... again... I'll opt for your solution above sending it back again ($10 shipping!). Can I sue Biostar for my wasted time and energy?!?!? DO NOT USE THIS UTILITY


----------



## GTA90X (Aug 28, 2009)

I just made the mistake of using WarpSpeeder the other night. Granted this was my first foray into OCing, but I did my homework and planned to be very conservative.

First I used the Auto feature, and after 10 mins or so of testing, WarpSpeeder tells me to reboot. But upon rebooting, my NTLDR is missing and I can't even boot up from my Windows XP disk. Can't get to the recovery console. In the end had to completely wipe the drive. I was able to save a few thing because of the partitions I had set up, but all in all it was a terrible experience.

DO NOT USE WARPSPEEDER!!!!! YOU WILL REGRET IT!!!!


----------

